# Headed to our new home in SW Florida soon!



## Todd L McCagg (Apr 23, 2017)

We are moving to the Cape Coral/Ft Myers area. 1st... ANYONE needing a buddy to share gas, driving, food, FISHING and conversation? I'm in! We'll be there again 1st week in June. I am NOT sure if I am micro skiff material. I'm a big guy. 5'10" 300Lbs and I like long walks on the... NO... But you guys thinking I'm out of my mind? Before I get too much more excited, let me first discover if I'm gonna "make it" on a micro. Thanks for having me as a member.

Todd


----------



## Big Dog (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey Todd 

Welocome hooe your move goes smooth! I'm located in Fort Myers near downtown so who knows let me know when your in town. 

BTW my name is also Todd 

See ya


----------



## Todd L McCagg (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks Todd. I have a friend that has lived down there for 20+ years and he's transplanted from LI NY as well. Not that I find it unusual to see NYer's in FL... But we were thinking FL, fishing, retirement, and I don't really dig E Coast and we visited a few months ago and LOVED SW FL "vibe". Probably settle in Cape Coral area or N Ft Myers. I will look you up! What boat are you sporting these days?


----------



## Big Dog (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm actually waiting on my brand new LT25 Gheenoe should be delivered Tuesday or Wednesday!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Apr 1, 2017)

Gotta run I'm actually in Georgia tonight just wrapped up a weekend of product training / installation 

See ya


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome... I too live in Cape Coral, but what is this vibe you speak of? I have never thought of Fort Myers of having a unique culture since it is so


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome.. I too live in Cape Coral, unfortunately I am not from up North (I know rare these days)


----------



## Todd L McCagg (Apr 23, 2017)

Everyone is so much more laid back that where we've lived over the last 40 years. LI NY, Chicago, Baltimore for the last 40. NOT boaters but folks around here aren't really into the sport, they are meat fishers. I fly fish exclusively FFI Certified Casting Instructor, etc. and catch and release. Just everyone we met from Ft Myers to as far N as Venice were all super nice and welcoming.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Next stop after SW FL.... heaven.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Padre said:


> Next stop after SW FL.... heaven.


Its not that bad here lol


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Todd - you are showing up just in time to fly fish the beaches for snook. My girlfriend recently moved to Tampa with me but I used to go see her in Cape Coral every weekend and for the last two summers we fly fished Sanibel, Captiva, and Ft Myers beach from May to Aug for snook - on the right days it's a sight fishing affair. Try the stretch from Bowman's to Blind Pass. Hit up Norm Ziegler's fly shop on Sanibel.


----------

